# bettas and dario darios



## EricWarren (Feb 10, 2011)

i have had a dario dario (also known as a scarlet gem badis) for almost a year and i keep him in my nicest tank with my threadfin rainbowfish, a powder blue gourami, and some cherry shrimp. everyone always gets along just fine.
so i decided to add a betta (thinking i may need to watch in case the betta and the gourami have any issues) because i just think bettas are awesome. everything seemed fine till about a week later when i was watching the betta aggressively chasing the little badis. i quickly moved the betta to another tank, thinking he was an overly aggressive betta.
a few months later i tried the same things, again. i added a betta, and yet again, a week later i noticed the betta chasing the badis.
i've heard of bettas chasing gouramis and fancy guppies, but all the ones i ever get are quite happy living aside said fish.
while at the same time, i cant find anything about the badis, yet it is consistantly happening everytime i try >.>


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

The Dario Dario may be nipping the betta, so the betta acts aggresive. Dario Dario also have bright red colors, which may cause the betta to think it is another betta. Dario Dario also enjoy being in groups, so if it is by itself it may have tried to befriend the betta. The betta probably didn't like this and started attacking him.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> The Dario Dario may be nipping the betta, so the betta acts aggresive. Dario Dario also have bright red colors, which may cause the betta to think it is another betta. Dario Dario also enjoy being in groups, so if it is by itself* it may have tried to befriend the betta. The betta probably didn't like this and started attacking him.*


That is so sad, poor dario dario


----------

